# Az Coaster Club #4/june Ride



## Jarod24 (May 25, 2016)

Alright guys we're going to do a new location next month. Plan on meeting at McQueen park in Gilbert, south on McQueen/Mesa dr in between Guadalupe and Elliot on the east side of McQueen. There is a bunch of baseball fields and parking there. Meeting Saturday June 11th at 630pm and head out about 7. The canal runs east and west from there, with lights. Figured we could head west go up to Dobson and head north and go to macayos or someplace up road there. Hope to see you all there! Remember your lights!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 25, 2016)

@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Zonkers8382


----------



## Awhipple (May 25, 2016)

Cool! East side.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 25, 2016)

I'll be there!

On a side note...Jarod, not to put you on the spot, but you had mentioned wanting to ask the group if there was any interest in a full distance, clothing optional ride, "a saddle-bagger". I'm a solid "maybe". I want to see the guest list before I commit.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 27, 2016)

Did a run of the canal tonight with my lady. It's a nice ride, with lights almost the entire way and a nice photo op on the train track.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 2, 2016)

Good thing our ride is next Saturday and not this Saturday haha. 102 sounds a lot better than 117! Make sure you bring water!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 7, 2016)

could I get a head count for this Saturday!? Who's coming with me!?


@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Zonkers8382


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 7, 2016)

dougfisk said:


>




It's not going to be too bad this Saturday, I think the high is suppose to be 102. It will be cooling down by the time we head out.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Awhipple (Jun 7, 2016)

I am going to try and be there with one other. I have a family thing in Mesa at 5pm but should be able to get out at 6pm. Jarod can you pm me your number so I can call if something else comes up that way nobody is waiting if something comes up.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 10, 2016)

Doing more overtime tomorrow so I guess I'll be missing this one too. Storm coming in tonight so hopefully it will cool things down a wee bit more for yall.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 11, 2016)

Im there. Bringing two open minded newbies for the group to initiate as well.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 11, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Doing more overtime tomorrow so I guess I'll be missing this one too. Storm coming in tonight so hopefully it will cool things down a wee bit more for yall.



I'm starting to think you don't have any bikes Gary! Andrew has one you can borrow.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 11, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> I'm starting to think you don't have any bikes Gary! Andrew has one you can borrow.



Gary can have anything in my garage...he's partially to blame for my overcrowding.


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 11, 2016)

Which parking lot are you targeting?  I am guessing - one of the those near the baseball diamonds accessed off of McQueen? ... and not the ones accessed off Horne near the activity center?


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 11, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> Which parking lot are you targeting?  I am guessing - one of the those near the baseball diamonds accessed off of McQueen? ... and not the ones accessed off Horne near the activity center?




The parking by the baseball feilds is we're I'm parking. It's easier to access.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> I'm starting to think you don't have any bikes Gary! Andrew has one you can borrow.




Oh I have plenty of bikes. Only two old ballooners though and the rest of my riders are 10 speeds and 5 speed Corvettes. If I showed up with a geared bike you guys might balloon up on me and force me in the canal.


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 11, 2016)

Another great ride!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 11, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Oh I have plenty of bikes. Only two old ballooners though and the rest of my riders are 10 speeds and 5 speed Corvettes. If I showed up with a geared bike you guys might balloon up on me and force me in the canal.



Haha I'm sure we would accept you after a couple rides. Maybe one swim in the canal.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 11, 2016)

Good ride tonight. 10 people turn out! That's not too bad for summer time. Got lucky tonight, it was the coolest night in the past 2 weeks. Thanks for all that came out!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 12, 2016)

Man I was so bummed out I missed the ride last night. I think I was sicker than I've ever been in my entire life. Hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------

